# Smoke King (to Die For) Step by Step



## Stressless

First, catch some King Mackerel and ICE them as soon as possible. The closer, the quicker, the better. I prefer to see them out of my Kayakwhich is fast, cheap and fun.




Clean into chunks and discard 'little pieces" and all red meat. Chill and do not freeze.

Here is the complete list of ingredients:

1 Gallon King chunks.
1 1/2 Cups (Packed) Lite Brown Sugar
4 tbsp Morton Salt
1 1/2 cups water (bottle or filtered - not tap with chlorine in it)
Three hours NON-Nut wood for smoke. Wild Cherry, Alder, Apple, Maple, etc... not a nut wood, much too acidic.









Put salt and brown sugar into a bowl with water and mix until dissolved. Pour into Ziploc gallon of king chunks - work the bag to remove all air and get pieces coated with brine. Let brine for 1 hour. At the same time, brining get the smoker and wood chunks ready. Lightly coat the smoker racks with olive oil and get the brined King.










Place the chunks around the smoker to cook evenly and cover the pieces. You each know your smoker - this is how mine works best.










Notice - don't plug in/start the smoker yet. Once your meat is out, you must let it air dry for about an hour. Here's the chunk right out of the brine:










During that hour, get your heat source ready; ensure it's ready an hour after you start the air-drying process. The air drying process sets the glaze, called pellicle and is the key to any quality smoked meat. The ice is set by the outer cells absorbing salt and sugars until they burst and create a 'slime' (hey, it's a tasty slime!) Here is the same piece after the pellicle has been set.










Now you are ready to start the smoking process - for the first couple hours; you want to keep it around 160-180F and have lots of smoke. Finish the drying process of the pellicle and set the smoke into the outer layer.

This is how I start the heat and the amount of wood for smoke. The wood I use is Wild Cherry.










There is no basting or flipping the meat. Constant low temp and smoke are your curing tools. Our piece after an hour of smoke and 170F.




























Some more smoke...









Getting bearly there after 2 hours...









...more smoke...









Now the fat is being rendered out of the meat - part of the cure.









Keep adding fresh wood for the smoke and heat. After 3 hours, kick it to 200 to dry the outer layer or keep it at 170F for another couple of hours.









Whether you finish quickly or let it linger, you'll want your meat to set a firm skim of smoke and flavour through the chunk. It should be reduced in fat/oil and show a frim "edge" between muscles that wasn't clear at the start. Our piece at four hours 30 min and done.









Let cool on the rack and bag for the fridge. This makes a great dip or sliced for crackers - good with a full-bodied red wine, dark wheat beer or single malt.










When sliced, it should show the edge where the glaze stopped and will have a great flavour through the fish. This also works REALLY well with Red Salmon and another fatty/oily fish.

: hungry
Stressless


----------



## Chris V

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## fisheye48

Thanks Stressless!!! now im even more hungry:banghead thanks for the idea...might try if with another fish and see if it turns out


----------



## CJF

DANG!!!:bowdown That looks yummy! I have the same smoker. I took out the warming rack on mince and extended the chimney all the way down to cooking grate level. also wal-mart has a thermometer for smokers that is really accurate. 

Dam fine looking meal! What time is dinner?:letsdrink


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'413\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'413\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'413\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'413\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'413\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'413\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Stressless</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

one question: when is dinner bro.....yumm:bowdown


----------



## HighCotton

Great post!


----------



## need2fish

Awesome tutorial. What's your favorite ingredients to include in a dip with that?


----------



## Stressless

Downtime2 will prolly bust my balls but I use this smoked meat in his dip recipe and OMG is it GOOD! Can't make enough .. ever. 



Wades Smoked Tuna Dip = http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic22958-51-1.aspx



Here is the original dip from Wade, obviously I use the king so just start where you chop up the cooked meat and don't add the liquid smoke. So I downgrade the meat and upgrade the smoke. I made this with the Yellowfin from a last year and it was heaven on a cracker.



*



Wade?s Tuna Dip



Ingredients:



About 3 pounds Yellowfin Fillets.

3 Bricks Philadelphia Cream Cheese

2 Bunches Green Onions

1-Cup Hellmans Mayonnaise

2 Large jars of diced Pimentos (6 oz. I think)

½ cup sweet relish

1 cup diced jalapenos

½ cup dill relish

Garlic Salt

Cayenne Pepper

Lemon Pepper

Mesquite Liquid Smoke

Olive Oil



Directions:



You want to start with a non-stick skillet. Using a small plate, roll the fillets in olive oil coating both sides good. Pre-heat the skillet. You want it almost hot enough to start smoking. Throw in the tuna. Season it pretty heavy with garlic salt and lemon pepper at this time. Cook it all the way through. (Medium well??) Take the tuna up and put it in a big mixing bowl. While you waiting for it to cool, in a separate bowl, pour the relishes and pimentos together. I usually season this with all the seasoning and mix it. Don?t drain anything, just pour it in. Season this mixture to taste with the garlic salt, a little regular salt, cayenne pepper, and a little regular lemon pepper. Dice the green part of the onions up and add them to this. Mix it together and let stand. Add a few drops of the liquid smoke to the mixture if you want to give it a little smokey flavor. Go back to the tuna. I always just tear it up as fine as I can with my hands. Seems to take out any lumps. Do this as soon as it cools enough to handle. In the same bowl, add the cream cheese to it. Use a big spoon and mix it till the cheese is blended evenly. Now, pour in all the other stuff and mix well. Add the mayonnaise at this time. I usually use about a cup. Mix it all together. Put it in a serving bowl, cover and refrigerate. You may have to add a little more mayonnaise if it?s feels kinda dry. That will be the cheese firming up again. 



That?s it. Hope ya?ll enjoy it.



Wade Hatten

Click to expand...

*

:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Sailor50

Thanks for the post, helped me a lot as still learning how to do the smoking thing.


----------



## saltfisher1

I use to have a smoker just like that and they work well....Great looking grub.


----------



## Stressless

Gotta plan for the Kings from the GCKFA tourny this weekend? :shifty:

Stressless


----------



## Jason

I love smoking fish!!!! Great using Wades smoked tuna dip recipe!!!


----------



## N2FISHN

wades tuna dip is awsome better bring your friends it yields alot ..yum


----------



## Bduv

Its a long process, but worth the wait. This stuff is like Crack. Cant stop eating it. The only thing better is Dip made from it. I havent tried Wades dip, but Clays Dip is incredible.

Clay's *King* Mackerel Dip

2 pounds of smokedKing Mackerel(You can boil the fish for 10 minutes and add Liquid Smoke to the dip if you do not have a smoker)

1/2 cup onion

1/4 of green onions

1/2 cup jalapeno peppers

1/2 cup banana peppers

1/4 cilantro

fresh squeezed lemon juice (3 lemons)

fresh squeezed lime juice (3 limes)

salt/pepper

1 cup light cream cheese

1 cup light sour cream

Make sure everything is chopped up nicely. Microwave the cream cheese to soften it up. Mix and serve with Ritz Crackers. 

Try it and you will no longer toss mackerel back.


----------



## reelthrill

*Dip*

Clay's dip is awesome. I make it all the time. I use more cilantro than called for.


----------



## HisName

:thumbsup: looks fantastic. thanks for sharing


----------



## tripleblessing

Thanks for the the great tips. You definately solved some of the problems I've had in the past. Now I need to go catch some fish. Thanks


----------



## Ardiemus

Well fellas, I decided Timbr8 and i would try to replicate your success so I thawed out some king, brined it then cooked it as best I could according to the directions. Here are the results!


----------



## gulfdreamin

Looks good from here. :thumbup:


----------



## H2OMARK

Nice! Did it taste as good as it looks?


----------



## Ardiemus

*Gone!*

Well, I gave half to Tmbr8 and the rest I bagged and put in the fridge, I took one bag to work this morning and by the time I left today it was all gone, got home and the wifey had gotten into the other bag and there is only one piece left! When I air dried it, it didn't developed the nice slime, although I didn't let air dry for a whole hour, it was about 45 minutes. I should have smoked the other three fillets I defrosted but Tmbr8's smoker was kinda small and the rack was loaded, I wasn't ready for another 4 hours of "smoke maintenance"! it sure was good, and everyone who tried some at the squadron liked it. Matt did anyone try your stash at work?


----------



## beeritself

Question about Clay's dip - Are the peppers the jarred kind or can I use fresh peppers ?


----------



## Bduv

I always use fresh peppers. The hotter the better.

Bryan


----------



## beeritself

I didn't have any king or fire up my smoker. I used hammerhead steaks that boiled for a few minutes with some liquid smoke and this dip came out incredible. Thanks for posting the recipe. I will be making this again and soon because I don't think this is gonna last through the football games today.

_Edit: I used Clay's Recipe._


----------



## Stressless

Just checked on this again as the kings are being caught and saw the other Dip recipe and smoked fish - Awesome! Now if I can get another Blackfin or three from the Yak it'll be Danmmm Fine eating. Looking forward to more pics of folks smoked fish.

Cheer and Tight Lines!
Stressless


----------



## k-p

Stressless, do you ever soak the wood in water to keep it from catchin fire? That looked great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## grey ghost

thks for post!! Cant wait to try this with BGE!!


----------



## Florabama

Thanks for that excellent post. I've got that same smoker and have never done fish on it. Can't wait to get some mackerel and give it a try.


----------



## Stressless

On the Wood I do not soak it - I manage the O2 via the dampers and keep it from "sparking up to actual combustion (Visable) fire. If you look at the pics with the "amount of wood" I had just lifted the firebox and the amount of O2 getting in hadn't let it make fire but kept the smoldering coals working through the dry Wild Cherry.

Stressless


----------



## marmidor

Thanks man this is by far the BEST I have ever had. Who would have thought that king could taste that good!!! UNREAL!!!


----------



## Jason

marmidor said:


> Thanks man this is by far the BEST I have ever had. Who would have thought that king could taste that good!!! UNREAL!!!


It'll taste better when you mix it into Wade's Tuna Dip recipe:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor

Jason said:


> It'll taste better when you mix it into Wade's Tuna Dip recipe:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah I seen his recipe....thats my next project.


----------



## fishnfrenzy

Simple and good! I made this and the wife and 10 yr old tore it up. Thanks for sharing, and the detiled picture were ahuge help in determining when it is done. Doing another batch today...maybe will post a pic


----------



## sj1

I just did my 2nd half-salmon on the Brinkmann using this recipe. My only complaint is that the salmon was from Winn-Dixie, not caught by me in Alaska!
Thanks for a great lesson in smoking fish, Stressless!


----------



## Randall2point0

I have an electric smoker and tried to smoke a whole king that was gutted and de headed and the meat didn't look anything like that when done. I left the skin on and it ended up pealing off. It tasted alright but not as good as I was hoping. Next time I smoke some fish I was going to use chunks like you did. Thanks for the info. 

And have you ever smoked with a electric smoker?


----------



## DAWGONIT

Great pics & tutorial.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

That's a great blast from the past. :thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor

This stuff never gets old! Got some Aj ribs/bellies on the smoke as we speak(type)!!!


----------



## marmidor

Here is some Aj bellies/ribs that just came off the smoker! They are JAM UP!!!


----------



## Trucker

*thermometer*



CJF said:


> DANG!!!:bowdown That looks yummy! I have the same smoker. I took out the warming rack on mince and extended the chimney all the way down to cooking grate level. also wal-mart has a thermometer for smokers that is really accurate.
> 
> Dam fine looking meal! What time is dinner?:letsdrink


Whats the name/brand of the thermometer your talking about? Might need one some day.


----------



## Ardiemus

I just put some on and some AJ ribs and the throat. Looking forward to a mid afternoon snack!


----------



## Jason

Stressless said:


> Downtime2 will prolly bust my balls but I use this smoked meat in his dip recipe and OMG is it GOOD! Can't make enough .. ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Wades Smoked Tuna Dip = http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic22958-51-1.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the original dip from Wade, obviously I use the king so just start where you chop up the cooked meat and don't add the liquid smoke. So I downgrade the meat and upgrade the smoke. I made this with the Yellowfin from a last year and it was heaven on a cracker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mmmbeer
> 
> Stressless


Heck, I've done king/AJ and used in Wade's dip and it's all EXCELLENT!!!! I even made King Jerky 1 time and it was a bit odd but tasted purty good. Just kinda weird grasping fish jerky...especially an oily fish like king. I wanna try it w/ shark next time...


----------



## Stressless

Fellas I can say t his doesn't get old... just blew through 8#'s of dip over the weekend.

Wish the kings were thicker...

Enjoy - Stressless


----------



## marmidor

Stressless said:


> Fellas I can say t his doesn't get old... just blew through 8#'s of dip over the weekend.
> 
> Wish the kings were thicker...
> 
> Enjoy - Stressless


I did the same brotha....not 8 but dang close. Its just so dang good. Guess it. Time to go king hunting.


----------



## almo100

What time do I come over and what do I need to bring? :thumbsup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Smoked one last night and man is it good, Will be making the dip today.


----------



## Downtime2

Done it with wahoo. Not too frigging shabby!!!!


----------



## straycat

sweet post! i need some king now, well done brotha

Straycat


----------



## Stressless

The #1 King from the Pensacolafishingrodeo KAYAK division is on the smoker!! Dip for the week is inbound.


----------



## Downtime2

Making a foot tub full of the original recipe for the International with yellowfin....


----------



## Anydayfishingisagoodday

Cannot wait to try this this summer! Thank you for the step by step instructions! This is why I love the Pensacola Fishing Forum!! Cheers


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

If your going to use the whole king for dip do you make it all as dip and then freeze the dip in smaller containers or freeze the smoked meat and mix the ingrediance later when you're ready for more dip? Which process is better?


----------



## Stressless

Actually I do both and both freeze with a vac sealer real nice. The chunks defrost and can be cut in slices or made into dip... I ususally run out around deer bow season in Ohio - take it up eat the heck out of it. Again both the dip and the chunks do very well vacuum sealed.

Best,
Stressless


----------



## Stressless

First king (20#) of 2014 on the smoker!!! Woo Woo!!!


----------



## Jason

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> If your going to use the whole king for dip do you make it all as dip and then freeze the dip in smaller containers or freeze the smoked meat and mix the ingrediance later when you're ready for more dip? Which process is better?


Once you try it, it doesn't last long!!! I used king a few years back and let folks sample it....they went crazy fer it!!! Said they'll keep more kings now! I even made fish jerky out of king....stays a little oily but it's good!:thumbsup:


----------



## bchadcherry

This could only get better if you have out samples.


----------



## Downtime2

A few tweeks for ya' Bob....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/wades-tuna-dip-2-0-a-324442/


----------



## Taylmatr

Great thread! I actually could never stand kings. I saw this thread while I was down there last week and kept our limits on a charter. Had to freeze them but still turned out great. I am really impressed what a difference it makes in smoking them. The dip is delicious too!


----------



## Kim

I have started using the Stressless formula for smoking fish to make dip and for just eats with black bread and pepper vodlka. I made one change though, in place of the distilled water I have started using white wine. The wine I have been using is Mar Sole.


----------



## MTBbrewer

I read online were you can smoke Speckled Trout. Has anyone ever used this reciepe on Specks? Has anyone ever smoked Specks?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy.....

I smoked a Spec once. I was wasted afterward! wokka! wokka!


----------



## weedline

i wouldnt smoke a trout u want an oily fatty fish so it wont dry out


----------



## boomyak

Followed this almost exactly. Only had hickory on hand, so it was extremely hickory flavored (I know it said no nut producing trees). Luckily I love hickory smoked anything. Shared with some coworkers they said it was good, but a couple also commented on hickory overload. This stuff keeps very well in the fridge for a long time without spoiling as well.


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Hot off the smoker (first time). Now I understand what everyone is talking about! Wow, it is fantastic! I kept thinking I was doing it wrong but it turned out great.

Making the dip when I get off work tomorrow!


----------



## MoganMan

Finally got around to trying your recipe and it was awesome!! Smoked up that king I caught yesterday, super simple recipe, worked great with apple wood. Everyone who has tried it so far has loved it, planning on making some dip tomorrow.


----------



## Kim

I've only used this recipe on YFT and it is great for snack trays and makes the "to die for" smoked tuna dip. Best fish smoking recipe that I've tried.


----------



## sj1

Why do so many people take perfectly good smoked fish and mess it up by making some kind of dip?


----------



## Downtime2

Well, there's a brain teaser....


----------



## Salt4Lifer

sj1 said:


> Why do so many people take perfectly good smoked fish and mess it up by making some kind of dip?


Great thing about having 20lbs of King chunks is, you can do both :thumbup:


----------



## Kim

Well if we didn't like munching on it we wouldn't make it.


----------



## sj1

Y'all know I'm just yankin' your leaders, I would tear up smoked king any way you put it on a plate!
I point anyone who asks me how to smoke fish to this recipe, and I know my way around food a little bit, maybe....
I just can't seem to get out and get my own.


----------



## Addicted2Fishing

Would this work with bonita? i catch a few every time i go fishing and was wondering how it would taste


----------



## tkh329

Addicted2Fishing said:


> Would this work with bonita? i catch a few every time i go fishing and was wondering how it would taste



I swear I've read somewhere that someone has done it with good results. Bleed them and ice them immediately. Let us know the results!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snagged Line

Bump for a good read...


----------



## Jgatorman

Using a friends Master built electric 30" smoker 

1. Should I use the liquid trey for water or apple juice while smoking king?

2. Damper/Flue setting? I am being informed completely open is this correct?

3.Available wood is apple, cherry and orange. Preference? Can I mix all three?

Any other suggestions for using a brand new freshly seasoned electric smoker would be appreciated for a first timer


----------



## Stressless

TbT! LoL no kings are being thrown back. Sharks or dolphin ate two but I got my two in the cooler! Just the recipe, went out this this AM and got the first limit of big schoolie kings off Navarre Beach. First batch of chunks in 2016 is in the brine and headed for the smoker!










JGM - biggest thing you want to do is keep the heat down to 170 or so and the fruity woods are all good.


----------



## Fast Eddie

Tonight I smoked a king I caught using this recipe on the Green Egg and it is excellent. I smoked it with some cherry chunks but a little hotter at 190 and did not smoke it as long as the recipe called for. I didn't want to dry the meat out too much so as soon as the fat rendered I took it off. The meat is nice and juicy and has just a hint of sweetness. Great flavor, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## OHenry

Great thread and recipe. And some nice spins. Never been keen on kings but I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## OHenry

OHenry said:


> Great thread and recipe. And some nice spins. Never been keen on kings but I'll have to give it a try.


Got some kings in the fridge and ready to go.


----------



## zodiac470

Addicted2Fishing said:


> Would this work with bonita? i catch a few every time i go fishing and was wondering how it would taste


I caught a Bonito in NC last year and smoked it for my buddy's retirement party. It made about a gallon and there was none left. For what it's worth we didn't bleed it or anything, just kept it on ice until the next day and cut out all the red meat. Not saying that's the right way, just the way my buddy did it.


----------



## Specktackler357

I have used his method and it rocks


----------



## andrewsa43

Good day on the water + this method + a day of work w the smoker = 13.5 lbs of smoked mack dip. Gave most of it away to family and friends.


----------



## ScoutEmUp

Looks like a great recipe & the photo's reinforce the end result. Looks absolutely wonderful! Going to try it, only difference is I have a pellet grill smoker (Traeger) and wonder if it will be about the same?


----------



## Stressless

Went out and got kings yesterday specifically to get some kings for this recipe - First batch for 2018 underway!


Same Recipe, different Smoker, 9 years later still awesome eats!! 


Cheers Folks.


----------



## nanaPeg

*How long can you keep the smoked fish in the refrigerator?*

How long can you keep the smoked fish in the refrigerator?

I had heard once its smoked its good fora very long time, but now I heard only a few days.


----------



## kanaka

Gotta bump this back up cause it's all soooooo good!


----------



## jack2

nanaPeg said:


> How long can you keep the smoked fish in the refrigerator?
> 
> I had heard once its smoked its good fora very long time, but now I heard only a few days.


i've kept smoked fish (filet and carcass) in the fridge for 10 days and it is still good. just smoked some carcass bones yesterday and i will leave some in the fridge more than 10 days this time to do an experiment.

jack


----------



## Stressless

First batch of 2019 going in the brine! Yuuummmm


----------



## jaster

Your late!!!

I made some outta spanish last month, mmmmmm good.

I need to find a king!

Anyone ever froze small batches? How long does it last in the fridge? Assuming there are any leftovers, lol. I can only eat a few ounces at a time and its sooooo damn good I wanna eat it all week long


----------



## kanaka

Freezes well, 3-5 months for me before all gone.


----------



## jaster

kanaka said:


> Freezes well, 3-5 months for me before all gone.


Vacuum seal or tupperware and plastic wrap??


----------



## Stressless

vacuum seal


QUOTE=jaster;7943502]


kanaka said:


> Freezes well, 3-5 months for me before all gone.


Vacuum seal or tupperware and plastic wrap??[/QUOTE]u


----------



## kanaka

jaster said:


> Vacuum seal or tupperware and plastic wrap??


Hear me now and believe me later, I'm using the Ziplock vacuum seal bags. They really only stay air tight about 6 months. 
Besides, once I use what I got left, that's it. Can't find them anywhere.


----------



## lettheairout

I'm telling yall. Food saver is the way to go unless you get a commercial sealer 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stressless

Still smoking good after all these years.... Yesterdays tournament king is today's Dip!! First batch of 2020....


----------

